# TIANJIN | Kunlun Center | 210m | 689ft | 49 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 留下


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-10-29 by 常雪球


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-03-16 by muxuan1983


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-10-21 by muxuan1983


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is almost topped out taking a look at the render


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-10 by 津门圣地


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-09 by muxuan1983


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-31 by muxuan1983


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-11-03 by 夜津城


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-04 by 我为楼狂


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-02 by 我为楼狂


----------

